# Gyuto vs Kiritsuke



## bennyprofane (Jul 8, 2016)

So, Ive read all the threads on different forums on this topic and the broad agreement seems to be that a gyuto is more versatile. But Im wondering, if I dont rock chop what is the downside of a Kiritsuke? I find the shape very appealing and am considerung an Ashi 24 Kiritsuke or Gyuto and am leaning towards the Kiritsuke and wondering what the upside of a Gyuto would be? Is there also an upside to the Kiritsuke?


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 8, 2016)

A kiritsuke is single bevel, and intended to combine an usuba, and yanigiba. It is a very different concept than a Gyuto. A kiritsuke SHAPED gyuto however, is far more similar in function to an actual gyuto, which I believe is what you are referring to. Most that I've worked with have a much flatter profile, are shorter at the heel, and have more aggressive tips. There are many that very far away from those specs though.


----------



## bennyprofane (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks! Yes, I am talking about a Kiritsuke shaped Gyuto, should have made that clear. So, is there an advantage of these compared to the regulat Gyuto?


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 8, 2016)

They look cooler?


----------



## bennyprofane (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes, the reason Im interested. Using a knife is also an aesthetic experience.


----------



## alterwisser (Jul 8, 2016)

bennyprofane said:


> Yes, the reason Im interested. Using a knife is also an aesthetic experience.



There are differences even in Kiritsuke shaped Gyutos... check out the Kochi at japaneseknifeimports, that is pretty much a Gyuto shape with a K-Tip, should be able to use it just like a regular Gyuto...

Or just get a custom [emoji6]

This is the one Ian recently made for me


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 8, 2016)

I did state some of the differences in my first post. Just sayin...


----------



## alterwisser (Jul 8, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> I did state some of the differences in my first post. Just sayin...



Sorry, should've been more specific and mention an example of a Gyuto with a more traditional (flatter) Kiritsuke profile ...


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 8, 2016)

The Watanabe kiritsuke shaped gyuto is pretty flat, here's the 270 mirror polished honyaki I used to have:


----------



## RDalman (Jul 9, 2016)

Interest in a regular gyuto but with k-tip have been sort of high, and I tend to advice against it. The tip is less nimble/versatile, and a tip repair on stones not so much fun.


----------



## bennyprofane (Jul 9, 2016)

@tjangula, why did you sell it?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 9, 2016)

bennyprofane said:


> @tjangula, why did you sell it?



It was sort of an impulse buy that in hindsight I wish I thought a bit more about. I could tell before I even used it that it was more knife than I had expected I didn't think that a 270 K-tip gyuto would feel like a 300+ gyuto, and since I wanted a honyaki to be a "go to" knife, decided that a 240 regular gyuto would be a better fit for my needs. I think the k-tip would be good as a 210 or 240 sort of like a large santoku.

I ordered essentially the same knife but in a 240 standard gyuto


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 9, 2016)

@RDalman probably because a lot of people who like certain Thai knives, which often come in that kind of shape, are looking towards your knives (famous for being thin and of good food release) as a big upgrade sooner or later.


----------



## Krassi (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi! 

Ahh same question here )

so i l post my comparison picture too






The kiritsuke is the 260mm version from Ashi (well the blade is 250mm)
and as robin mentioned.. its the hell to repair a broken tip of this .. i gave it to a friend to remove 6mm from the flat front because i dondt want to change the geometry

also an the picture is a lovely damlan gyuto 
my skrew handle akifusa
a Ashi 21mm gyuto
and a flat suji from hinoura
and a kotetsu bunka

seeya, daniel!


----------

